# Fancy Goldfish swimming upside down



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I went to look at someones struggling tank yesterday. He has big fancy goldfish. 2 look healthy. The third is lying on its back on the bottom. The goldfish has been swimming this way for over a week. At first it was at the top. Now he just lays on the bottom upside down. Ive never had fancy goldfish and know little about their common illnesses. Any ideas?????


The tank has been under filtered. Water changes have been frequent. Hes been over feeding. Ph 6.7. I didnt bother testing nitrates, ammonia or nitrates. Figured they were off the charts anyways. Tank has been setup since xmas. The water is cloudy most likely because the tank was never properly cycled and the filter is too small for 3 large goldfish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im no expert but sounds like a swim bladder issue to me. To my knowledge not much you can do for it. Reasons it can happen are overfeeding or if they are fed floating pellets they end up gulping in air with the food causing it. Or it could be constipated which feeding unshelled peas or addng epsom salt work as a laxitive


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I figured a swim bladder issue. He has been trying the peas. I will mention to him the epsom salt. Fish is a goner IMO. I have him feeding less. Common mistake for new aquarists. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Epsom salt should help, but if it's at the bottom it may be toast. I'd have him quit feeding entirely for 2-3 days while the water parameters stabilize.

I've got fancies and they do tend towards swim bladder issues. best bet is to feed lots of fresh veggies, not a lot of flake food, and low protein. Feed peas once per week and keep the water super clean and they do great.


----------

